# van is finally all lettered



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

here are som epics of the van all lettered and matching the website, business cards, lawn signs and shirts.

http://img687.imageshack.us/i/imgp1249u.jpg/
http://img96.imageshack.us/i/imgp1247.jpg/
http://img96.imageshack.us/i/imgp1247.jpg/


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Look great!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Looks better than mine will :whistling2:

Btw did you mean to have 3 pics? last 2 are the same :jester:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

looks great!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks great! I like the it.


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

no it was only suppose to be 3 2 sides and 1 back. but now i see that i have a duplicate. oh well


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice!
Very professional looking.

Sage


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

looks great!! 

do you have a bulldog, or are you a former marine?


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

How many of us have bulldogs? AWESOME job btw! You design it yourself?

I went to look at a lady's house today. She has 2 bulldogs and about 5 others of different kinds.

She told me she had a couple other painters out and I was the 3rd that had a bull.. the other two had english bulldogs, or so they say. Wonder if it is common with us painters?


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

looks f'in great, man! good work!


----------



## bulldogpaintingllc (Feb 13, 2010)

yes i do have a english bulldog.


----------

